# Flair 58 or Cafelat Robot



## LouisC (Oct 6, 2021)

I am super torn between the Flair 58 model & the Cafelat Robot. Id love to experience the portafilter on the flair, it sounds like the heating element is a big plus, and there is a huge community to learn from, but I also find the Robot design to be really pleasant and hear amazing reviews.

Anyone have any suggestions, findings on espresso they make, or preferences?

thank you!


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Robot owner here.

I would say, if the extra £150 doesn't bother you (I'm assuming the barista version robot and the £19 for the hands as to me they are essential) and you think you'll want to drink lighter roasts and don't want the faff of pre-heating (light roasts only), then go for the 58. The 58 will also benefit from being able to use single baskets and normal 58mm accessories. I do miss being able to use my levelling tools and and tampers with the robot as it takes away potential inconsistencies from the workflow.

If you only drink medium+ roast espresso and are concerned about the extra £150 then I would say the robot is perfectly capable of making great espresso. The other benefit of the robot is that you can have an espresso in the time it takes to boil the kettle, so great if you often decide you want one on a whim.

Let us know what you go for and why!


----------



## LouisC (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks so much for this thoughtful response.

Do you ever find good results with light roasts on the Robot?

I will not exclusively drink light roast espresso, but would like to have the option of variety.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

LouisC said:


> Thanks so much for this thoughtful response.
> 
> Do you ever find good results with light roasts on the Robot?
> 
> I will not exclusively drink light roast espresso, but would like to have the option of variety.


 I'm afraid that I haven't attempted to brew light roast espresso. I do enjoy light roast filter but not espresso, I find it too intense.

There are facebook groups with thousands of members for both robots and flairs who can advise. I think that light roasts are possible on the robot but rely on good temperature management and good grinders. In my opinion, many of the robot and flair owners are new to espresso and have limited experience and cannot compare their shots to a more expensive machine with PID temperature and (if more high end) flow control. They might *think* they are getting good results but really they need to try the same coffee made at a cafe or by someone who knows how to make it well to truly compare.

Personally, if you're not put off by the flair aesthetics and price increase and think there's any chance you might end up wanting light roasts then the flair is probably the better option. My girlfriend is short (5 foot) and she struggles to use the robot, both seeing over the top to view the pressure gauge and to reach brew pressures. The robot is uncomfortable to use if you don't have meaty hands. I have large, strong hands (tall, rock climber) but I'm slim and the handles are uncomfortable and press awkwardly into your hands, they should have been completely rounded as per the Faema baby that it's modelled on.


----------

